# windows server 2008 virtualbox error



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have windows server 2008 installed on virtualbox on mac os x, but it won't go past the windows server 2008 splash screen, it just aborts, attached is the log file, i can't figure out whats wrong. If i have to, i'll reinstall, but i prefer not to.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is this Windows 2008 or Windows 2008 R2? 64 or 32 bit? You can only used 32 bit OS' on Virtual Box, so 2008 R2 will not work.


----------

